# Lowlevelformat und Wiederherstellung



## Spacemonkey (4. Februar 2003)

Hi, ich habe grade eine Diskussion mit meinem Bruder:
Ist es möglich wenn man eine Festplatte im Lowlevel formatiert hat, die Daten wiederherzustellen? Also ich meine jetzt nicht, dass ich sie wieder herstellen kann, sondern ein dafür spezialisiertes Datensicherungsunternhemen?


----------



## eViLaSh (4. Februar 2003)

es ist möglich, es gibt sogar programme dafür, mit denen kannst du manches wieder rücksichern...problematisch wird es nur, wenn der sektor überschrieben wird, auf dem die alten daten liegen..


----------



## melmager (5. Februar 2003)

nur mal anmerk:

den lowlevelformat gibt es nicht mehr 

nur noch die normale formatierung und da kann man die daten wiederherstellen ...


----------



## deephazz (6. Februar 2003)

Hi sorry! 

Wieso gibts denn den LOW LEVEL format nicht mehr?

Um die Harddisk restlos von WinXP Autocad 2002 etc zu berfreien
hast Du doch gar keine andere Möglickeit, oder?

gReEtz

DEEPHAZZ


----------



## melmager (9. Februar 2003)

nu der low-level format ist ein relikt aus alten zeiten und wurde von allen festplattenherstellen in rente geschickt 

aber zum entfernen von autocad reicht ein normaler format
wenn man xp exorzieren möchte löscht man am besten die partition


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Februar 2003)

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man die komplette Festplatte mit Bildern (größere Dateien, z.B. 400-500 MB) zukopieren soll. Das ganze dann ein paar Mal mit unterschiedlichen Dateigrößen und dann soll nichts mehr von der Festplatte wiederhergestellt werden können.
Ob's stimmt, k.A.


----------



## wiptron (10. Februar 2003)

Hi Leutz!

Aber ACAD 2002 erkennt, nach ner normalen Formatierung, dass es auf dieser (Start)Partition schon einmal installiert war. Selbst "Imaging" mit Ghost und Konsorten hilft da nichts.

Beim Neupartitionieren is klar weil MBR neu geschrieben und Struktur neu zugewiesen wird.
Aber mit normalem Format? Da hab ich wohl was verpasst ... na egal.

Ich selbst setze aus diesem Grund(Testmaschinen) LLF sehr häufig ein.


Grüße

WIPTRON


----------

